# Hurricane Joachim: Anybody Else Testing Their Generators?



## Waypoint (Jan 28, 2014)

With Joachim on a course similar to Sandy, I'm thinking it might be prudent to pull my Honda out of its corner of the garage and wake it up for a test.

Anybody else getting the itch?


----------



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

We're supposed to see some storms from it here in Ohio too so I may be getting my champion generator out


----------



## whimsey (Dec 13, 2013)

I "exercise" my B&S 5500 watt generator every 3 to 4 months under a 3,000 watt load for approximately 30 minutes. That way I know it will most likely work when I need it. There are no guarantees in life, just try to be prepared.

Whimsey


----------



## Waypoint (Jan 28, 2014)

Mine was put away empty of gas, fogging oil up the carb bowl drain tube as well as into the cylinder, piston at TDC, and fresh oil in the crankcase. Should be no drama to wake it up but as stated above...no guarantees in life.


----------



## arubalou (Feb 9, 2013)

i test mine every 6 months so im pretty sure if needed it will work. in about another month its due to be tested again.


----------



## Clinton9674 (Dec 3, 2015)

I always go out and pull mine out of the shed and run it at least once a month for an hour so. Usually when i enjoy a few beers in the process. I didn't do it years ago and the power went out and the carb was junk. Learned my lesson.


----------

